# Trailer sandblasting



## Steve A W (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm thinking about getting My trailer sand blasted.
Can anybody give Me a ballpark figure of cost?
Thanks

Steve A W


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 12, 2015)

Steve,

I'm not sure about prices in your area, but I can tell you what it is in Tyler, TX. It's $85/hr with a 2 hr min. Usually takes about 4 hours and comes to around $370 (sales tax incl). That is the normal quote for a regular single axle boat trailer. Tandem is an hour more. Hope that helps.

M


----------



## Steve A W (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks Michelle.
I've got a little more work to finish it, After launching and 
retrieving in a river for the first time, I decided some guide bunks are in order!
And they'll help My Daughters when they help me load.
So I guess it'l be ugly for another season and hopefully I can budget a makeover
for next winter.

Steve A W


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 12, 2015)

An angle grinder and a wire wheel is what I use to de-rust my trailers.


----------



## Steve A W (Apr 12, 2015)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> An angle grinder and a wire wheel is what I use to de-rust my trailers.


I've got a bad heart and can't bend over and work like that any more  
And my Nephew that helped me build the trailer went and got a real job [How dare He :LOL2: ] and
now can't help as much.

Steve A W


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 12, 2015)

You've got a good heart! Always helping others and teaching what you know and how to do it. I just know that something will come your way. [-o< 

I believe I'd be seeing about some bunks too! Sounds like you've got some good girls to help Dad. That's awesome. =D>


----------



## Steve A W (Apr 13, 2015)

TexasLoneStar56 said:


> You've got a good heart! Always helping others and teaching what you know and how to do it. I just know that something will come your way. [-o<
> 
> I believe I'd be seeing about some bunks too! Sounds like you've got some good girls to help Dad. That's awesome. =D>



Michelle
Thanks for the vote of confidence.

Steve A W


----------



## firstresponder01 (Jul 25, 2015)

Don't know if its to late or not. I had mine sandblasted at $125 an hour, they knocked it out in one hour. Painted it with rustoleum high gloss black.


----------

